# Manslaughter?



## Meerkatarmy (May 13, 2012)

If one of your hots got out and killed some one would you be held responsible therefore put on trial for manslaughter?


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Meerkatarmy said:


> If one of your hots got out and killed some one would you be held responsible therefore put on trial for manslaughter?


Now that is a very interesting question. I have no idea but I would hope that your PLI would cover a bloody good solicitor.


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

Meerkatarmy said:


> If one of your hots got out and killed some one would you be held responsible therefore put on trial for manslaughter?


Absolutely if you had not taken reasonable steps to keep them contained commensurate with the danger they presented to the general public.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Most likely as in getting the DWA you declare responsibility for anything that results from keeping the snakes such as escapes.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Meerkatarmy said:


> If one of your hots got out and killed some one would you be held responsible therefore put on trial for manslaughter?


Depends if its release was through negligence, if it was possibly. But a very grey area.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

What is the insurance which im pretty sure is needed (liability insurance?) even going to cover? Is there even insurances that'd cover you allowing others into your DWAL room which aren't trained and have insurance too? And if you're not meant to have them in then i guess you'd be liable for whatever happens to them ?

Also if something escapes i doubt if it goes and kills someone you'll be getting man slaughter for it, would you? There must be protocol for stuff like this. Now lets say you just posted on facebook how much you hate this guy then the next day you get him round to play with your black mambas and he gets bitten and dies it may be a different story...

When i think of some situation like that i think of someone getting sued not put in prison for 25years. 
I have no idea about DWAL etc by the way.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

If someone get squashed by my Retic will I get done for Gbh or abh, even manslaughter ? I doubt it.......


Any way, I would just feed the mofo to then :wink: no problems


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I doubt it, unless you were trying to do someone harm.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Man slaughter is a death caused by actions a person did that were not premeditated, therefore I would think that if by your negligence one of your hots escaped, and managed to get out properly and it did kill someone, then the responsibility lies with the keeper, so I would think yes you could be.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

if you were keeping them illegally you could probably get done for reckless endangerment causing death, as someone died from your own illegal activity, however if you had a properly licenced and secure building and a freak accident like a tornado or gas explosion destroyed it causing the escape of an animal that killed someone i doubt you could be prosecuted for something that was beyond your reasonable control.


----------

